# Apple TV : Compression vidéo dégueulasse... Une solution ?



## nifex (11 Avril 2013)

Salut tous le monde,

J'ai reçu une nouvelle Apple TV qui a été acheté dans l'unique but de regarder des vidéo youtube et surtout regarder des formation vidéo avec la nouvelle application Tuto.com sur mon iPad.

Seulement j'ai été super déçu en faisant des premiers tests après l'avoir configurer... La qualité est hyper moche, il y a une compression de fou qui rend le visionage impossible tellement c'est dégueulasse...

Y a^til un moyen de configurer la compression afin de la rendre moins agressif ? Autrement  je crois que ca va être un retour direct à Apple...

J'ai deja commandé le cable AV numérique hdmi pour connecter un écran HDMI à un iPad, avec cet adaptateur je pourrais regarder mes formations sans avoir de problème de compression de la vidéo ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2013)

Je n'ai aucun souci de compression. Pourtant, je devrais voir ça, j'ai un écran HD de 3 mètres de diagonal.

Certains vidéos YouTube sont moches, mais bon, ça, c'est du a YouTube et non Apple.


----------



## nifex (11 Avril 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Pour youtube je n'ai bien évidement pas regardé une vidéo toute pourri mais une bien belle en HD et j'ai également comparé avec mon ordi juste à coté. J'utilise un écran 27" full HD et je suis assis à 70 cm.

C'est super pixelisé tellement c'est compressé sur l'apple tv. J'ai essayé de la connecté via le câble ethernet mais ca ne change rien.

Et il n'est pas possible de lire du texte tellement c'est compressé. Du coup forcement c'est impossible de regarder une formation tuto.com alors que sur l'ipad ca passe super bien et pourtant je n'ai même pas un ipad retina mais un simple ipad 2...

Edit : je viens encore de faire un test avec une formation photoshop  sur youtube et c'est impossible de lire quoi que ce soit à part le titre de la vidéo comme c'est écrit en immense... Alors qu'avec mon iphone 4s je réussi à lire sans problème les testes sur son tout petit écran 

Edit 2 : Cela peu venir du routeur qui est trop pourri ? je vais essayer ce soir à la maison, j'ai une Time Capsule, si ça ne fonctionne pas avec elle je ne vois pas quoi faire de plus...


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2013)

Franchement, ça doit venir de ta connexion, car j&#8217;ai regardé la vidéo de Gamman style (ça fait du bien par moment) la semaine dernière et j&#8217;ai été bluffé par la qualité de l&#8217;image.


----------



## nifex (11 Avril 2013)

J'ai tester à la maison et effectivement ca marche très bien :hein:

Il n'y a rien à faire à part changer de routeur ??

Alors cela devrait venir de mon routeur ? J'ai pas envie d'acheter une time capsule à passer 200 euros, des conseils pour un routeur (ou modem je connais pas la différence) qui pourrait résoudre le problème ???

Merci !!!!


----------



## nifex (12 Avril 2013)

Pour finir j'ai laissé l'Apple TV dans mon salon et au bureau je vais utiliser l'adaptateur AV numérique 30 broches Apple pour connecter l'ipad à une télé via un câble HDMI.

Vous avez déjà utiliser ce câble ? La qualité est meilleure qu'avec l'Apple tv ou c'est pareil ?


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2013)

J'ai également ce câble. La qualité est identique à l'Apple TV. Mais c'est comme tout, ça dépend de la source.


----------



## nifex (12 Avril 2013)

Ok merci beaucoup pour tes réponses !!


----------



## nifex (24 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, Je reviens vers vous car j'ai acheté une AirPort Extreme pour mon bureau.

je pensais que ça allait également résoudre mon problème avec mon Apple TV mais malheureusement pas du tout.

C'est incompréhensible. J'ai essayé avec une Apple TV, ainsi qu'avec AirServer qui permet de simuler une Apple TV sur un mac, mais au bureau c'est super pixelisé alors qu'à la maison pas du tout...

Avant je voulais bien croire que c'était à cause d'un mauvais routeur au bureau mais à présent avec une AirPort Extreme ce n'est pas possible. En plus tous est connecté en ethernet...

Alors avez-vous une autre idée ??

Est-ce que c'est parce que j'utilise au bureau un écran Apple Thunderbolt Display ? mais je ne vois pas pourquoi cela poserais un problème :mouais:

merci pour votre aide !


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Mai 2013)

nifex a dit:


> Bonjour, Je reviens vers vous car j'ai acheté une AirPort Extreme pour mon bureau.
> 
> je pensais que ça allait également résoudre mon problème avec mon Apple TV mais malheureusement pas du tout.
> 
> ...


Peut être changer les canaux wifi de AirPort Extreme...


----------

